

Jepsen IV: Hope Springs Eternal [video] - sylvinus
http://www.thedotpost.com/2015/06/kyle-kingsbury-jepsen-iv-hope-springs-eternal

======
dpratt
Kyle Kingsbury is a national treasure.

I'm essentially done having technical debates about why I don't particularly
care for some more modern persistence solutions - I just point them at his
blog. The time he has saved me from explaining why user accounts and hashed
passwords shouldn't be held in Mongo or CouchDB is likely immeasurable.

~~~
wheaties
He did couch?

~~~
mdaniel
It appears not he, personally, but in his honor:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7521897](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7521897)

------
avoutthere
A link directly to the video: [https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5c81QJ-
uRo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5c81QJ-uRo)

~~~
mdaniel
Thanks for the link. I think Kyle has a candidate for his next profile photo:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5c81QJ-
uRo#t=212](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T5c81QJ-uRo#t=212)

------
hoprocker
Kyle Kingsbury is one of my heroes.

------
kanwisher
Great video, would be interesting to take some of his test failures like
faking time, killing processes, and changing network cards, and integrating
this in your integration tests for your applications.

